# When do I put clones in dirt?



## 420benny (May 13, 2009)

I built a bubble cloner and it is working fine. At what point do I remove the clones and place them in dirt? I let some roots get a couple inches long and broke a few transplanting them. Should I do it as  soon as I see signs of roots, or what? Some of the cuttings get a black end on the bottom. They seem to rot without actually being underwater. There is always a drop of water on the end. Is the water level too high? Still trying to fine tune this setup.


----------



## tcbud (May 13, 2009)

Last year, I think I put my girls in soil when they had roots over an inch long.  I was on a timetable to get them in by June first, they all made it.  The next batch I left them in longer and the roots got about three inches, due to the fact they all decided to flower, if I remember right only one made it (as in I killed the others) and it was a stunted twelve inch plant.
I am sure someone here will give better exact answer.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 13, 2009)

I clone mine in soil >.> <.<


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I built a bubble cloner and it is working fine. At what point do I remove the clones and place them in dirt? I let some roots get a couple inches long and broke a few transplanting them. Should I do it as soon as I see signs of roots, or what? Some of the cuttings get a black end on the bottom. They seem to rot without actually being underwater. There is always a drop of water on the end. Is the water level too high? Still trying to fine tune this setup.


 
Ya need to watch the water temps and make sure your lid isnt leaking light. Mine do that if Im not careful with water temps. Warm water temps in a DWC(bubbler) will cause roots to turn yellow and wont uptake very well. Need to keep temps below 70f,,closer to 68f,, for a healthy root system. Ya dont have to worry with temps so much untill ya start seeing roots though.
As for as putting them in soil. You can do that anytime after your roots are at about 2-3 inches,,or thats what I do if Im using soil.


----------



## 420benny (May 13, 2009)

Mornin' Cowboy! I just remembered that my clone box is sitting on my heat mat, which is set at 78 degrees. I should have turned it off after all my pepper seeds germinated. I will go do that right now. I guess I could have light leakage through the empty holes in the lid I am not using? I may have to rig up something to block out light. I snipped off the black ends off a couple cuttings, but not all. Some had nice root nodes ready to pop next to the black end, so I left them alone. I guess if I need to wait for 2-3" roots, I will have to be more careful at transplant time. Thanks!


----------



## MindzEye (May 14, 2009)

Dude I just ruined some clones with my bubble cloner, I think it was due to light leaks through the tubes, about 5 out of 12 clones lived but they dont look great... I think Im going to find some black foam and make inserts instead of using tubes...


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

id wait untill you have fish hook looking roots ,,i was told this and i had my first sucessful clones this year eace:


----------

